# Sử dụng Pumpin Pal có đau không?



## trang123 (8/4/21)

Ngày nay, việc sử dụng phễu hút sữa đã không còn là việc thông thường với các bà mẹ hiện đại, chọn phụ kiện kết hợp chưa bao giờ là vấn đề hết băn khoăn của mấy mẹ. Gần đây, *MamaBé Mart* nhận được rất nhiều câu hỏi rằng *sử dụng PumpinPal có đau không? *Bạn hãy theo dõi câu trả lời dưới đây của *PumpinPal.vn* nhé!

*Phễu hút sữa PumpinPal có đau không?*
Khác với các phễu hút sữa nhựa thông thường, phễu hút sữa* PumpinPal* nhà *MamaBéMart * là dòng sản phẩm phễu hút sữa được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Hoa Kỳ. Sản phẩm được cấp giấy chứng nhận của Cục quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm FDA. Phễu hút sữa PumpinPal là dòng phễu silicon với thiết kế thông minh mô phỏng con ti mẹ phù hợp với các mẹ, không gây đau đớn, sứt xát cho mẹ. 





Pumpinpal có đau không​
Hi vọng các thông tin mà PumpinPal nêu trên đã chia sẻ sẽ giải đáp được các vấn đề của các mẹ. Pumpinpal hi vọng các bạn hãy gửi nhiều phản hồi về website để có thể cải thiện và phát triển nhiều sản phẩm hơn. Chúc các mẹ ngày mới vui vẻ.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Pumpinpal: Hỗ trợ những mẹ tắc tia, giãn chân ti*
Fanpage: Mama Bé Mart
Hoàng Ngọc Hân - Chuyên Gia Kích Sữa
Website: Pumpa – Đồng hành cùng mẹ và bé
Pumpilpal – Đồng hành cùng Mẹ và Bé
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/

Hotline : 0385.956.904
CSKH : 0565.943.432
Địa chỉ: Số 49 Lê Văn Thiêm, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela #pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------

